# New Canon Camera for Low Light



## Mitica100 (Dec 9, 2021)

Canon's New Sensor Captures Full-Color Images in Near Total Darkness
					

The sensors will go into production next year and could potentially revolutionize low-light photography.




					gizmodo.com
				




Wow!!!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 9, 2021)

32 MP not that impressive to be honest 

I have Sony Mirrorless bodies that have 42pm -50mp and 61mp - unless I'm missing something in the write up? 


Les


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 9, 2021)

Mitica100 said:


> Wow!!!


Interesting: _the sensor employs a global shutter that allows simultaneous control of exposure for every pixel. Exposure time can be shortened to as little as 3.8 nanoseconds2, making possible clear and distortion-free image capture. In addition, the sensor is capable of up to 24,000 frames per second (FPS) with 1 bit output, thus enabling slow-motion capture of fast movement within an extremely short time frame._

I'm impressed! Although I don't think this will be coming to a camera for us, anytime very soon.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 9, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> 32 MP not that impressive to be honest
> 
> I have Sony Mirrorless bodies that have 42pm -50mp and 61mp - unless I'm missing something in the write up?
> 
> ...




It's not about the MP. It's about the "NO" light/low light performance of the sensor.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 10, 2021)

ronlane said:


> It's not about the MP. It's about the "NO" light/low light performance of the sensor.


My Sony bodies - especially the Sony A1 have a similar capability  

I look for an in depth review- thank you for putting me on the right track Ron.

Les


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 10, 2021)

@Lez325 did you read and follow the link within the article? "This could revolutionize autonomous driving and even security systems." I'm not sure it's going to be adopted for photography.

SPAD sensor news:  Canon develops world's first 1-megapixel SPAD image sensor | Canon Global

"Canon's sensor uses a method known as photon counting to realize a digital image resolution of 1 megapixel. What's more, the sensor employs a global shutter that allows simultaneous control of exposure for every pixel. Exposure time can be shortened to as little as 3.8 nanoseconds2, making possible clear and distortion-free image capture. In addition, the sensor is capable of up to 24,000 frames per second (FPS) with 1 bit output, thus enabling slow-motion capture of fast movement within an extremely short time frame."

Wow that's some fps rate, because of fast exposures/sensitivity. Exposure for each pixel? The output isn't very large.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 10, 2021)

Interesting!


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 11, 2021)

RacePhoto said:


> @Lez325 did you read and follow the link within the article? "This could revolutionize autonomous driving and even security systems." I'm not sure it's going to be adopted for photography.
> 
> SPAD sensor news:  Canon develops world's first 1-megapixel SPAD image sensor | Canon Global
> 
> ...


 I have now- and have a better understanding - thank you 

Les


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 11, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I have now- and have a better understanding - thank you
> 
> Les


So do I (maybe not?) but the details are pretty sketchy in the end. For example, what they describe, might be, 1-bit output per R, G, and B pixel you would only get 6 colors total plus black and white. But I can only imagine the fun of 24,000 frames per second. 

I'm only guessing that we won't see this in anything we might be able to afford or use, for some time.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 12, 2021)

RacePhoto said:


> So do I (maybe not?) but the details are pretty sketchy in the end. For example, what they describe, might be, 1-bit output per R, G, and B pixel you would only get 6 colors total plus black and white. B*ut I can only imagine the fun of 24,000 frames per second.*
> 
> I'm only guessing that we won't see this in anything we might be able to afford or use, for some time.


 My Sony A1 does 30 frames per second- I thought that was quick - maybe not so much having read that 

Les


----------



## RacePhoto (Dec 18, 2021)

I don't know what to say about the Sony, they always seemed to be ahead of everyone else recently in the development of sensors and latest direction in better camera technology. But when someone says 30fps that's the same as video isn't it, because if I can do that and do frame captures, then there I am? (maybe I'm wrong about that and it's not the same?)

Canon 90-D does 120fps but I don't know if they downgrade the bitrate to get that. Just like 12MP on a phone isn't the same as 12MP on an APS, 120fps is just a number, unless we know the actual quality.

I have a Pocket II, which by the way, is why. It's always in my pocket. That thing does 240fps and I've never used that feature.

Anyway, yes, 30fps, single shots on a mirrorless camera is pretty good if someone can use that?

Here's why I don't shoot on H very often, if at all anymore. Then I have all those pictures and I have to go through each one and decide which one to edit. And I think that's only 6 frames per second, maybe 90 frames. I'd have to try to image what to do at 30fps in 4 seconds, and I'd have 120 images to sort through and pick the best one? 😲

I can think of a couple shots where I'd have wanted a huge burst, but after that, not very often. Kind of like, a camera that can shoot in the dark or does 24,000 fps, how often would I really need that? LOL I bet it's not going to be cheap when they come out. Or what if there's a slower version that only does "only" 480 fps in full size and full color.

How many seconds to fill a card, and then again, review and editing? Shoot 4 seconds, edit 8 hours? 🤭


----------

